
Nikola Is the Next Theranos - fortran77
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/iv0ecm/nikola_is_the_next_theranos/
======
euix
Still wouldn't short it, buy some put options if you feel lucky but there were
plenty of people holding tesla shorts last year that didn't go so well. The
market can be irrational longer then you can stay solvent. A clever way of
saying most individuals or institutions can't afford to maintain shorts long
enough for them to pay out.

------
api
It was built right into the name: a lazy knock off of Tesla that says no
vision and... well... lazy knockoff.

With so much money sloshing around at the top we will see a lot more outright
scam “unicorns.” Why scam the public for pennies when you can scam the elite
for billions?

